# BFD on a pair of subs? Y splitter?



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

I would like to possible use a BFD on a pair of 18s by using only one input to the BFD, and then if they do not have a multi out, just use Y splitters to get signal to both subs. Has this been done and is this feasible? My velodynes like the use of a Y for merge the R and L inputs at the amp so I would just add one more right at the BFD. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Has this been done and is this feasible?


 Yes and yes.  Alternately, both the 1/4" and XLR outputs of the channel could be used. With only one input signal, both outputs are active.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

